# Damn.



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I went to a friend's house.

I told them 3 goldfish and a pleco in a 5gal was too small.

YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAID TO ME??

"Everyone has their own method of keeping fish."

I mean, goldfish with a heater packed in a 5gal with a pleco? No lighting, no filtration? Fed twice a week?

And then their goldifish died all in one day and they said desease. It was lack of oxygen! What is the world coming to?

*fuming*


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats sad.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidnap them!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

micstarz said:


> Well, I went to a friend's house.
> 
> I told them 3 goldfish and a pleco in a 5gal was too small.
> 
> ...


This is Hong Kong we're talking about no?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmmm... yeah interesting. The pleco (of it lives another month) has the ability to get twice as long as the tank if not more.

Don't worry though not the worst story. I've heard of pacus kept in 30 gallons..or the 1 gallon with 5 goldfish, 3 frogs, and other things ( if I remember the numbers correctly) and they were all added the same say the tank was set up.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I remeber a post about a blue gill and a small mouth bass in a 2.5 gallon, now thats bad


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

People with that particular attitude for keeping their fish should have to live in something the size of a porta-potty for a few days...might change their minds a bit.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lol thats for sure....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

omg I went to walmart the other day and I wanted to congradulate this lady so badly lmfao/

They were like aww these little betta things are cute ,lets get one and a betta. The person with them's like well ya cute but let's stick you in a quarter of a closet with little air flow and sprinkle ammonia on you every hour and see how you like it...

I was like holy wow someone understands!

WEll she helped a fish out but when she left some dude bought a pacu.....sad sad sad


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm new here and learning myself........but I have a friend with a 10 gallon tank.....she's lost all of her original fish and the pleco (which she put in the day she got the tank). The tank is green and filled with algae. I was telling her all the things I've been learning here and the mistakes I've made. Her answer to me was that HER fish had a disease and her water "tests fine". I don't think the fish can swim through all that freakin algae...but I can't convince her to do anything about it. She's since added more fish.....to that tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hopefully your friend will turn around. Does she have the internet? Maybe you can send her here


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

She does.......and I actually gave her the link AND copied the nitrogen cycle sticky for her. Hey, you can lead a horse to water......


----------

